# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  AQUASAUR's Killies shots...

## AQUASAUR

Hello Everybody! 
Best Regards from Sofia; BULGARIA! 
My name is Hristo Hristov and I'm a APF's Guy too.

In the spirit of this St. Valentine's DayLet me tell you a Little Killi's Love Story

Hey, menyou know  if there is a Pretty Woman or even not exactly Pretty one


there are always two rival Lovers, get ready to conquer her love 


The Proud Winner


Dancing cheek to cheekand Love me tender in Killis version




So, you know pretty well how that story goes on
*
HAPPY VALENTINE, EVERYONE !*

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

Hello Hristo Hristov,

Welcome to AQ. Nice killies you have and nice photography too!  :Grin: 

Happy Valentine's Day!

regard,
zhan

----------


## luenny

Wow nice killes and nice photos you have there. Keep posting those wonderful pictures.  :Well done:

----------


## valice

Hristo, nice to see you in AQ as well!
One of the best photographers with the 50mm macro lens.

----------


## benetay

Excellent pictures! Look at the details on the fish. Great story & welcome to AQ~

----------


## trident

Hristo,
Welcome to AQ and Happy Valentine's Day!
That is some very nice looking killies and very good photography!
Do stick around and show us what else you have in your tank.
BTW, that's a very romantic story.  :Grin:

----------


## AQUASAUR

*Thank you for the kind words, everyone!*
*Yes, my lovely type of shots are the Macro ones*
*And hope will not bored you with my looooong photos series soon*

----------


## benetay

you got very nice smiley too. 

I'm sure we will not be bored by your story series it actually brings humor into it thus bringing out the beauty of the photo.

----------


## juggler

Wow! Nice photos!
And the fish are not shy with you photographing them.  :Smile:

----------


## benny

Hi Hristo!!

Thanks for dropping by our forum! It's great to see your wonderful pictures! I'm sure it will be inspiring for a lot of the aquarist here.

Cheers,

----------


## genes

Hi Hristo

Thanks for the "steamy" pictures. They are so beautiful, both the fishes and your photography skills.

----------


## wasabi8888

Awesome pictures....


Vincent



> Hristo, nice to see you in AQ as well!
> One of the best photographers with the 50mm macro lens.


How do you know it's shot with 50mm? I cant see in the EXIF

----------


## celticfish

Aquasaur,
Not the usual photo series we have...  :Well done:  
Complete with narrative and complementing smilies too!  :Laughing:

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you, mates!
I'll be glad, if here are some Experts about Killifishes...
and help me to ID correct those Nothobranchius spesimen...!?
So, there is a little biography info about Those Notho 
Those Specimen was discover and export from an Expedition in Tanzania
by two Russian men(S.Torgashev and Shidlovski) and a Bulgarian(K.Kardashev) in 2005 year.
The last year, a friend of mine  Vasko Gogov, had buy a pair of this Nothos, visiting the Killi Show in Odessa(UKRAINA).
The upper Pair, from my Valentines postis the next fry.
Here is the bigger photo of a male, and the name I know about is just:
*Nothobranchius sp. Kiziko TAN 05 RB*
Would be glad to hear your opinion about

----------


## benny

Hristo,

All your different series are very impressive. I think I will rename all your threads to include your username so that all our members can easily seach for your threads just by the title alone. Hope you don't mind!

Keep them pictures coming!

Cheers,

----------


## zoombee

very impressive. beautiful fish with beautiful shots

----------


## valice

> How do you know it's shot with 50mm? I cant see in the EXIF


I've seen Hristo amazing works before he joined AQ.  :Wink:  And I know from there that his main weapon is the 350D + 50mm macro.

Proves that don't need high-end cameras to get excellent pictures.  :Smile:

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you, mates!

So, according to some of the Professional opinion, of Colleagues from DKG, 
until we have a scientific resultthe correct name of those Nothos specimen has to be:
*Nothobranchius spec. affin melanospilus `TAN-RB 05/47, Kiziko´

* For now, Ill finish its Presentation with this wonderful males combat:

----------


## hwchoy

the normal abbreviation for the "species" is sp. and "affinis" is aff.

hence _Nothobranchius_ sp. aff. _melanospilus_ `TAN-RB 05/47, Kiziko&#180;
but depending on which scientists you follow, the "sp." is also unnecessary since you already have the "affinis" species name (which is melanospilus).

----------


## AQUASAUR

Yeah, thank you for the note, mate!

----------


## hwchoy

such beautiful pictures must be accompanied with the most stringently correct labels  :Grin:

----------


## benny

> 


Amazing clarity and the both fishes are in focus! It's a pity that we don't really see to many killifishes here. Only a handful of shops carry them and usually not in pairs.

Cheers,

----------


## mervin

These are really GREAT shots !!!!

Benny, looks like you have found your new "Best Friend"

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you, mates!

So, continuing with another Guy - *Nothobranchius Foerschi Ruvu River TZ 91-103*



Who said that Killies couldnt smile



Those Guy even came to photographic stage very inadvertent and unshaven



And a beauties fragment to compares to another Nothobranchius specimens:

----------


## celticfish

Wow! Again the details!
"Hair/Feelers" above the mouth and the red scales just before the tail. 
You tempting me to get many many fishes AQUASAUR.  :Grin:

----------


## trident

Hristo,
Must agree with celticfish, the details are so clear
and color are so amazing  :Well done:

----------


## luenny

Good shots Histro! Keep it up and keep us motivated to shoot better.  :Grin:

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you, mates!

Here are aother two Killies specimens of the Nothobranchius family - *Nothobranchius Rachovii "Kruger National Park"* 
and *Nothobranchius Rachovii Beira '98*




*Nothobranchius Rachovii - Kruger N. Park* 







*Nothobranchius Rachovii Beira '98*  





and here are a two detailed fragments to make some comparison:

----------


## AQUASAUR

So, here is one more "thooty" close up:

----------


## AQUASAUR

As the AKA convention is over yetnow I can share my 5 submitted photos for their Photo-contest.
You had seen the ast two of them...
If somebody knows the Final results of AKA Convention'2008 at all  please share the link about!
So, any comments and opinion about these Photos are welcome !?

----------


## Panut

I am stunned by the beauty of your fishy.. In singapore the ones that i have seen so far cannot hold a candle to yours  :Kiss:

----------


## AQUASAUR

So, as I see now the results of AKA Convention’2008:
The Special *Franz Werner Award* for Best Photographic Entry won exactly my photo of Fp. Fallax !
http://www.aka.org/aka/modules/news/...php?storyid=44
It’s a BIG Joy for me to see the other results too: 
*Class 16: Digital Submissions - All three places were won by Hristo Hristov*
 
*Fundulopanchax fallax CI'98* 

*Procatopus Similis Kumba GPE 90
*
*Nothobranchius spec. affin melanospilus TAN-RB 05-47 Kiziko*

They’ll have to be published in the Journal of the American Killifish Association about the AKA Convention 2008.
CHEERS, everybody

----------


## hwchoy

congrats!

now I want to know how you managed to get so much depth of field in your images?  :Grin:

----------


## trident

Hristo,
Congrats on winning the*Franz Werner Award* – Best Photographic Entry – Hristo Hristov – _Fp. fallax
Like Choy, I also am curious about the dept of field
_

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you, folks!

There is nothing special or secret, fellows… :Idea: 
If you close the Aperture up from F 22 and use more lightning from the External Flashes!

----------


## hwchoy

I have not tried the 50/2.5 macro at ƒ/22 on a fish this size, but I am quite sure 100/2.8 macro does not give this amount of DOF.

----------


## AQUASAUR

So, here is another Handsome Guy from Africa
*Aphyosemion Congicum*

----------


## AQUASAUR

Hello, Everybody!
I want to present the announces of our Killi Association of Bulgaria (KAB),
about its Killi Photo-competition this year(200 :Cool: .
The participation is International, so I want to invite and encourage everyone of You, Dear Fellows, 
to be a part of this event!
As youll see  Im the Head of the JurySo, dont worry  Ill not compete! 
Its not necessary to be a Killiman
Just go to some friends of yours(keeping Killies)
and a few good shots of any Killi specimen would be quite enough! 
My big pleasure will be to see much of You All, participate there! 
Knowing the Great Photography skill having much of You,
I hope that will be really attractive special Photo-competition!  
Thanks everyones participation in advance! I appreciate it as well! 

Guidelines:
http://elkilliclub.org/forum/index.p....msg874#msg874

or download from here: 
http://www.petshop-zoomania.com/KAB_...ompetition.doc

----------


## Cpark188

Hi Hristo, I'm one of your photography fan and thanks for the invitation. Indeed you are generous to invite members from our forum. There are quite a numbers of good photographer in this forum and hope to see them participate in this event to correspond and exchange pro-skill in shooting. Cheers.

----------


## AQUASAUR

> There are quite a numbers of good photographer in this forum and hope to see them participate in this event to correspond and exchange pro-skill in shooting. Cheers.


Yes, that's right! Thank you, mate!

----------


## AQUASAUR

Hey, I need a little help from Killie Experts here about ID this Handsome Guy :Idea: 
The name I only know for now is: *Nothobranchius sp aff furzeri MZCS 08-108 Save*
Let see your opinion about !?

----------


## luenny

Nice shots Hristo but I can't help you with the ID.

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you, mate!

Solet see then, can you guess Whos that Big Wild Killi Monsteralmost 15 cm.!?

----------


## trident

that's a monster killie,
I could swore it's a grouper  :Smile:

----------


## AQUASAUR

:Smile: 

The name of this Guy, given to me from a fried of mine (Kiril K.) suppose to be:
*Nothobranchius ocellatus "Pakacha" TZ 2008-28*

Here is some more shots:

----------


## AQUASAUR

Continuing with another toothy, but handsome Nothos -* Nothobranchius hassoni DRCH 2008-10 Bukena*



The close up gives a possibility to see some impressive details of its pattern, face and...teeth:

----------


## hwchoy

very very glad to see good profile records of these locality coded specimens.

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you, mate!

Hey, Benny...Where are you!? I got something for you, buddy...

Here is two shots of my *Pseudepiplatys annulatus*...Sorry, I'm not sure about the location?

----------


## fishpoo

wow that's a really nice piece..... don't seem to see it in any lfs?

----------


## AQUASAUR

Hello again, Everybody!
Only two more weeks to the deadline for participation in our KAB Killi photo-contest!
Your participation is up from this event to become really emotional, challenged and unique! 
Awaiting your photos and thanks in advance for your support in this! Appreciate it as well ! 
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...2&postcount=38

----------


## AQUASAUR

Hey, Pals!
Just one more week to participate in our KAB Killi Photo Competition!
There is nobody from you still support Us!?
As you understand - I'll not compete, because I'm a head of the Jury!
So, everyone has a real chance to get the first prizes!

A couple of shots of mine to encourage you! 

*Nothobranchius rachovii Beira Airport MZCS 08/96 (F1).*

----------


## RonWill

Hi Histro,
Thanks for the ANN pics! I love these understated killies to bits. Can I have your permission to use the pics for my laptop's wallpaper? If you come across the _Pseudepiplatys annulatus_ Monroviae Reds, shoot the hell out of them since these are as rare as hen's teeth!

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thanks, Ron! Yes, Enjoy any pic of mine, buddy!
There is no need any "permission" about, though...

----------


## benny

> Thank you, mate!
> 
> Hey, Benny...Where are you!? I got something for you, buddy...
> 
> Here is two shots of my *Pseudepiplatys annulatus*...Sorry, I'm not sure about the location?


Hey Hristo,

These are great (as usual)!!!

Sorry was away for a long trip as it was a very busy year end.

Cheers,

----------


## blue33

Hey mate, those pictures are really great pictures taken.  :COOL!:

----------


## benetay

Certainly heart stirring pictures! Great! Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers!

----------


## AQUASAUR

Hi again, here is a present kombat shot of my *Pseudepiplatys annulatus:*

----------


## RonWill

Hey Hristo,
Love this one! Thanks for making me itch!  :Laughing: 
*save image to HDD & swaps out Hristo's previous ANN wallpaper*

BTW, will I be correct to say the male (in the front) is the dominant male? The other male's vertical markings are not as dark, usually a sign of a challenger or less dominant male.

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thanks, Ron! Yes, you're right about...

Here are two Family portrait Killi pictures

*Gnatholebias zonatus finca pair*


*Nothobranchius fasciatus Mnasini*

----------


## AQUASAUR

Hi, if you're interested...just take a look at the announce of our impending* KAB KILLI EXHIBITION 2009*
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...209#post446209

----------


## AQUASAUR

Hello again! Are here any Killi-Experts still...?  :Idea: 
I need a quick request about correct ID these two specimens of Chromaphyosemion Splendopleure:

----------


## RonWill

Hey Hristo,
Thanks for the PM and request to ID the SPLs but, cards on the table, I have little confidence to ID them, let alone provide a specific population.

It's also very misleading to try tag population codes to killies based on image reference alone. The only time I tag on and keep to the codes, is what I ordered and arrive tagged. In the event of a shop purchase, I'd stick to Aquarium strain. Really wished I could be of more help though. Perhaps I can contact Stormhawk (JianYang) to chip in his thoughts.

That said, those specimens are helluva beautiful!!!!! You're really bad... to tempt me back into killie-keeping (but I have other priorities at the moment, so I shall resist!  :Blah: )

Splendid pics nonetheless and time to swap out my laptop's wallpaper! Thanks for sharing!!! I have no doubt you're keeping the rest of us inspired with their beauty.

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you very much,Ron !

The first one suppose to be Chromaphyosemion splendopleure "Tiko", but I'm not so sure... ???
Here are few more close up shots 2 months later than the first photo:







BTW, Hey...Ron...What are these "other fish priorities"...!?? Can you show me any "other" fish of yours, more handsome and beautiful than this!?

----------


## RonWill

Hi Hristo,
If you compare the presumed "Tiko" in it's juvenile coloration and those as a matured specimen, note the huge discrepancy in banding demarcation, color variation and intensity? This is another reason why guessing killie species or population by photos is very unreliable and a huge setback to those involved with species maintenance. It is a _splendopleure_ no doubt, with it's characteristic yellowish tips at the dorsal, anal and caudal fins.

Last I knew, there were two phenotypes of the "Tiko" population; the green and the orange. The ones I bred and maintained were the orange pheno.
_Chromaphyosemion splendopleure_ Tiko. 
Here's another young specimen taken by CK.

I must admit initial consideration leaning towards _Chromaphyosemion splendopleure_ "Ekondo Titi" but hell no... I just couldn't be sure either. Look up this post and decide for yourself. Please excuse the quality of the images but I've tried my best to share.

If you visit Alf & Anita's Killi Gallery and look specifically at their "Tiko", you'd begin to understand why I'd pee in my pants to ID a killie or introduce a questionable breeder fish into my maintenance program.

The second pic in your 1st posting seems to be a _Chrom. bitaeniatum_ but it's your best bet to confirm the ID from the source you bought them from. Most serious killie-breeder who's diligent in species maintenance will have decent record keeping.




> BTW, Hey...Ron...What are these "other fish priorities"...!?? Can you show me any "other" fish of yours, more handsome and beautiful than this!?


 My new "others" doesn't have scales but feathers, specifically, the Black-headed Caique (_Pionites melanocephala_) and this is my pair of clowns.

More in their album. Enjoy!

----------


## AQUASAUR

Yeah, Thank you very much, Ron!

Here is one of my new Killi Persons...
*Nothobranchius furzeri MZCS 08-122 "Bala-Bala"**[F2]*





He is even smiling sometimes...especially when I feed him with fresh living meal(Cyclops)...

----------


## AQUASAUR

So, as I see now the results of AKA Convention2009 are published yet:
http://www.killiadictos.com/descargas/AKA2009.pdf
And for Those, who are interested about Class 16 (Digital Photography)  ...here are the Winning Photos: 

* 1-st Place
Nothobranchius ocellatus Pakacha TZ 2008-28* 


 *2-nd Place 
Callopanchax occidentalis Kabak GM 97-4*


 *3-rd Place 
Fundulopanchax robertsoni*


CHEERS, Everybody !

----------


## TyroneGenade

Aquasaur, the person to contact about IDing those Chrom is Rudolph Pohlmann (spelling?) of the DKG.

Greaty photos!

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you very much, mate!

So, it was also another Great Killi Convention last month - DKG2009
And a happy news for me again
Here you can see all the competitors photos of the two Photo-competition categories: 
Portrait:
http://www.killi.org/gallery/album.php?album_id=336
Action:
http://www.killi.org/gallery/album.php?album_id=335 

And for the All Killi fans...here are the three winning of mine in bigger resolution:
(BTW, you had seen two of them yet, though...)

1-st Place Portrait- Simpsonichthys santanae 


3-rd Place Portrait - Nothobranchius rachovii Beira Airport MZCS 08/96 (F1) 

2-nd Place Action - Pseudepiplatys annulatus

----------


## AQUASAUR

So, here is one more Handsome Guy, who you may/will see live on our present KAB Killi Exibition'2009:

*Nothobranchius furzeri MZCS Chigamane 08-53*


and just for compares - his Cousin, who you had seen yet:

*Nothobranchius furzeri MZCS 08-122 "Bala-Bala"[F2]*

----------


## hugproma

Thank you, this is good news for other visitors
__________________

Electric adjustable beds prices and reviews

----------


## AQUASAUR

The whole photo-reportage of our KAB Killi Exhibition'2009 - you may see at our BG forum:
http://aquariumbg.com/forum/index.ph...015.0/all.html 

So, here is one more Handsome Nothos specimen, which I had by at the auction after the Exhibition:


*Nothobranchius malaissei Sange DRCH 2008-06*

----------


## AQUASAUR

You had seen yet one photo of mine of this Fundulopanchax specimen...here are some more:

*Fundulopanchax robertsoni*

----------


## stormhawk

Nice photo of a pretty rare fish Hristo. Please send my regards to Todor and Kiril as well. I bought eggs in the past from Todor and they were very good.  :Wink:

----------


## AQUASAUR

So, let see how beautiful could be the Epiplatys:

*Epiplatys spilargyreius Gambia*

----------


## hwchoy

jaw dropping dude!

----------


## stormhawk

Nice fish Hristo. I had Ep. togolensis for awhile. That fish was beautiful in it's own right. IMO, the most beautiful Epiplatys is probably Ep. bifasciatus.  :Smile:

----------


## TyroneGenade

That Simpsonichthys santanae is stunning. Surely, this is one of the most beautiful SAAs. I must try get some back from my friend whom I gave them to. I do have a pair of parallelus and hope to spawn them. Lovely little fish. :-)

Stormhawk, bifasciatus is a lovely fish but so difficult to breed!

Thanks, Hristo, for posting these excellent photos.

----------


## AQUASAUR

Hi, Folks! *MERRY CHRISTMAS, EVERYONE!*

----------


## AQUASAUR

*KAB 2010 International Killi Photo Competition* 

Hello, Everybody!
I want to present the announces of our Killi Association of Bulgaria (KAB),
about its 3-rd Killi Photo-competition this year(2010).
The participation is International, so I want to invite and encourage everyone of You, Dear Fellows,
to be a part of this event!
As you’ll see – I’m the “Head of the Jury”…So, don’t worry – I’ll not compete! 
It’s not necessary to be a “Killiman”… Just go to some friends of yours(keeping Killies)
and a few good shots of any Killi specimen would be quite enough!
My big pleasure will be to see much of You All, participate there!
Knowing the Great Photography skill having much of You.
I hope that will be really attractive special Photo-competition!
Thanks everyone’s participation in advance! I appreciate it as well! 

Guidelines:
http://www.petshop-zoomania.com/Mix/...ompetition.doc

----------


## AQUASAUR

Finally, there are the results from *DKG Killi Convention2010*and a happy news for me about their Photo-competition! 
You can see all the photos had participating of the 3 categories (Action, Portrait and Freestyle) at the DKG Gallery:
http://www.killi.org/gallery/album.php?album_id=382 
And for All the Fans of These lovely Killifishes  here are my Winners in bigger resolution:

*Category Freestyle:
1-st Place: Chromaphyosemion splendopleure Penda Mboko 2001* 

*3-rd Place: Notho's Mug* 


*Category Action
2-nd Place: Nothobranchius Eggersi Bagamoyo and Utete* 

*3-rd Place: Pseudepiplatys annulatus* 


*Category Portrait:
2-nd Place: Nothobranchius furzeri MZCS 08-122 Bala-Bala* 


*CHEERS!*

----------


## Fuzzy

Amazing pictures, and amazing Killies!

Thanks for posting, I've been thinking about starting killies recently..

----------


## AQUASAUR

So,as the results of AKA Killi Convention'2010 are very known yet( http://aka.org/convention/2010/AKA%202010%20results.pdf ) -
here are two of my Winners Photos at Class 16 - Digital Photography:

*1-st Place:  Chromaphyosemion splendopleure Penda Mboko 2001* 

*
2-nd Place:  Nothobranchius fuscotaeniatus Kitonga North TAN 97-9*


*Cheers!*

----------


## AQUASAUR

Here is one more shot of the last Handsome Guy:

----------


## AQUASAUR

I'm pretty sure...here are some Pals who like these Fellows a lot...

*Aphyosemion Australe*

----------


## AQUASAUR

A little update with two Handsome Nothos Fellas - *N.sp.Caprivi Salambala NA 07-1*

----------


## AQUASAUR

Actually, the last upper shot had become a cover of one special Killi Magazine:


And let see closer how monstrous could be looking that Guy:

----------


## RonWill

> Actually, the last upper shot had become a cover of one special Killi Magazine


 ...and which publication might that be? I've been quietly enjoying your killie pics, some even graced themselves as my PC's desktop image. _Nothobranchius_ are nice, as are some _Simpsonichthy_, but my favorites have always been non-annuals, especially _Chromaphyosemion_.

I particularly like the _Chrom. splendopleure_ Penda Mboko 2001 featured earlier. The colors are as vivid as the rainbow, yet subtle. Great control of lighting or most would appear washed out.

Keep 'em coming, Histro. you have a fan!  :Kiss:   :Grin: 

BTW, do you still keep your 'models' in a fishroom, breeding them perhaps? Whatever happened to that nice pair of _Pseudepiplatys annulatus_?

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you for the comment, Ron!
Yes, I'm still keeping/collecting many of the Killie specimen like Ps. annulatus...
Here is one more Killi combat shot of mine, which is become a front page to other issue of that special Killi Magazine:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/aucti...wseller&Emagic 


*Nothobranchius kafuensis Kayuni ZAM 09-01*

----------


## waterfaller1

You are such an amazing photographer! Wonderful!!

----------


## AQUASAUR

Here is a couple more shots of the last Fellas:

----------


## stormhawk

Nice shot of the KAF Kayuni Hristo. These were my first killies ever. The 2nd shot is a little grainy however but you can make out the fine rows of short teeth on the upper jaw.

----------


## AQUASAUR

*MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY HOLIDAYS to All of You, Folks!*

----------


## AQUASAUR

There is not enough good focus on those two snapshots, but interesting and funny poses though:

*Callopanchax occidentalis Kabak GM 97-4*

----------


## AQUASAUR

Hello again, everybody!
Hope, some of you are interested about the *results of our KAB 2010 International Killi Photo Competition…*
The Team of KAB would like to thank warmly to All of the Competitors, supported this Event!
It was really spectacular show of plentiful wonderful photos and big pleasure for me as the Head of thr Jury!
Of course, it was very difficult to take the choice for only 3 winners photos of each Category…!?

First, the entire statistic:
*77 photos submitted Photos for Category “Portrait”
39 photos submitted Photos for Category “Action”
26 Competitors from 11 Countries (random listing):

1. Frans Vermeulen
2. Tony Terceira (AKA)
3. Jose Ramon Tauste (EKC)
4. Jean Pol Vandersmissen (AKFB)
5. Peter Venstermans (AKFB)
6. Roman Rak 
7. Marek Marszal 
8. Matt Ford (www.seriouslyfish.com)
9. Roberto Arbolea (SEK)
10. Jesus Benitez (SEK ; KCA ; EKC ; RKA )
11. Rui Chocas (APK)
12. Luis Oliveira (APK)
13. Guillaume Dethu (KCF ; EKC)
14. Olivier Buisson (KCF)
15. Jean-Pierre JACQUET (KCF) 
16. Laurent Blondet (EKC ; KCF) 
17. Pascal Lakermi (KCF) 
18. Samuel Blois (KCF) 
19. Didier Pilet (KCF) 
20. Jim Sizelove 
21. Kenjiro Tanaka
22. Zahari Metchkov
23. Vasko Gogov 
24. Tzveti Ivanova 
25. Marina Dimitrova
26. Nikola Ivanov
*
*So, here are the Winners:*

*Category “Portrait”:

1-st Place Olivier Buisson - Fundulopanchax sjoestedti* 


*2-nd Place Frans Vermeulen - Neofundulus paraguayensis-Rio de Oro, Resistencia*


*3-rd Place Tony Terceira - Terc_A_loenbergi JVC 08 32km South of Kribi* 


*Category “Action”:

1-st Place Frans Vermeulen - Rachovia maculipinnis* 


*2-nd Place Roman Rak - Nothobranchius rachovii Quelimane MZCS 2009-249*


*3-rd Place Olivier Buisson - Nimbapanchax leucopterygius Lola GRC 90-174* 


Congratulation for the Winners! 

The rest of TOP 30 Photos of the both Categories - coming soon…

----------


## AQUASAUR

Because the rest best Photos of our KAB 2010 Killi Competition are too many...I'll not post them here.
You may take a look here: http://elkilliclub.org/foro/index.ph...6.msg24773#new

----------


## AQUASAUR

Here is one more beautiful Nothos specimen - *Nothobranchius orthonotus MZCS Bala-Bala 08-122*

----------


## AQUASAUR

A little update with just two interesting snapshots...
Nothobranchius eggersi Utete

Nothobranchius rachovi Beira

----------


## ranmasatome

I always enjoy your shots HH!!  :Smile:  thanks for posting!

----------


## stormhawk

Excellent photos as always Hristo. Just short on replies it seems.  :Roll Eyes: 
A little response to posts regarding your photos would be nice, otherwise it's just another photolog of sorts.

----------


## AQUASAUR

> Excellent photos as always Hristo. Just short on replies it seems. 
> A little response to posts regarding your photos would be nice, otherwise it's just another photolog of sorts.


Yes, agree with you!  :Smile: 
Obviously, the Team of TFH Magazine also like the Nothos Killi specimen...
Here is how looks the cover of June issue of TFH Magazine with my *Nothobranchius rachovii Beira* photo:

----------


## Cpark188

*Hi Hristo, amazing Killies shots and nice selection on Nothobranchius rachovii Beira for TFH June Issue. Me quietly admired all your Killies and shrimps shots, keep coming as we always enjoy seeing your beautiful fishes. Thanks.*

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you, mate!
As I see, the results from AIK Killi Convention' 2011 was announced...and happy news for me!
http://www.aik.it/test/menu-alto/con...tion-2011.html

Here is my 1-st Place Winner shot:
Callopanchax monroviae Paynesville 97 red form


and one more macro close up shot of this Fellow:

----------


## AQUASAUR

And here is my winning 1-st Place shot, this time at Class 16 - Digital photography of AKA Convention' 2011:
*
Nothobranchius kilomberoensis Ifakara TAN 95-4*

And more detailed close up shot:

----------


## RonWill

Histro, I remain a silent admirer to your photographic skills and sharing the beauty of killies with the rest of us. I have you to blame as well for all that drool around my laptop and the floor and... oh well, time to get out the mop!

----------


## AQUASAUR

> ... oh well, time to get out the mop!


 Yeah, definitely, my friend!

Unfortunately, one of my External Flashes gets out of order…So, I have to improvise…
The result - that is one same fish, but looks different because the different type of lightning:
On the first photo, the external flash is above the tank.
On the second photo, the flash is straight/ In front of the tank.
So, what do you think – which photo looks better?

*Fundulopanchax gardneri nugerianum P82*

----------


## AQUASAUR

Here is a couple more shots with frontal flashing:

----------


## stormhawk

Flash from the front brings out the better shade of blue IMO.

----------


## AQUASAUR

Two more shots of the beautiful Kilomberoensis:

----------


## AQUASAUR

So, let show off more Teeth again...

----------


## AQUASAUR

Just want to remind you all, Folks, about our present KAB Killi Exhibition’2011 in Sofia; BULGAIA(1-2 October). 
http://www.petshop-zoomania.com/Mix/...KAB%202011.jpg
Here is one of the Handsome Fellows you’ll see there - *Terranatos dolichopterus*

----------


## Unicorrs

Incredible shots!!!
I'm stunned and speechless!

Keep up the good work Hristo!  :Smug:

----------


## AQUASAUR

*Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.
CHEERS! 
*

----------


## joel

Awesome!!!!

----------


## Yany

As usual.... jaw-dropping awesome pictures!

----------


## AQUASAUR

Here You may enjoy in bigger/desktop photo resolution with my lovely Fundulopanchax sjoestetdi Niger Delta, covered the June' 2012 issue of TFH Magazine:
http://www.tfhmagazine.com/images/COVER_T0612_1920.jpg

----------


## RonWill

> Here You may enjoy in bigger/desktop photo resolution with my lovely Fundulopanchax sjoestetdi Niger Delta...


 and you jolly well know that I will, since I can never capture the beauty of my own SJOs, let alone slap them on my desktop. Many thanks!!!

----------


## SirBest

Was wondering whether does Kinokuniya stock a copy of this issue? If not, where can I lay my hands on this copy? Anyone can advice?

----------


## SirBest

@Aquasaur: Can I have your permission to use your pictures and compile it into a pictorial guide to serve as a great reference for new hobbyist like myself for the rest of the lads in my country?

----------


## stormhawk

I think you can expect a reply in 3-4 months, since he only posts his pictures but seldom replies to posts.  :Laughing: 

As for the copy of this magazine, it should be out at Kinokuniya soon or already out by now. Some news stands might have this so you don't have to travel very far if there's an agent near where you live. I remember buying a copy some time back at the news stand at IKEA Alexandra. Small news stands won't have it.

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you for the comments everyone!




> @Aquasaur: Can I have your permission to use your pictures and compile it into a pictorial guide to serve as a great reference for new hobbyist like myself for the rest of the lads in my country?


Yes, buddy, you can use some of my photos about, keeping my author credit!
Good luck with the hobby!

----------


## SirBest

> Thank you for the comments everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, buddy, you can use some of my photos about, keeping my author credit!
> Good luck with the hobby!


Hi Buddy, I will surely reference the source of my pictures compiled. University has taught me well on issues pertaining to copyrights.

----------


## SirBest

Hristo, are you able to use your charm and influence to rope in some of your killifish buddies to have their pictures shared on this forum as well? I believed there are more to see on your side of the world, than mine.

----------


## AQUASAUR

Here is one more of my favorite Nothos:

*Nothobranchius rubroreticulatus TD 051*

----------


## mukyo

Hi Hriato. Very nice shots. And beautiful killfishes. Can share your technique?
How do you get such a clean shot? Thx

----------


## AQUASAUR

*Merry Christmas, Dear Friends
and Best Wishes for a Happy New Year!*

----------


## AQMS

Merry Christmas and have an awesome new year my friend... :Smile:

----------

